
Speech: The future of online advertising regulation - markarichards
https://ico.org.uk/about-the-ico/news-and-events/news-and-blogs/2019/07/speech-the-future-of-online-advertising-regulation/
======
markarichards
_From what we’ve seen it appears many real-time bidding practices are
unlawful. What we’re less sure about is whether industry players are aware
that what they are doing is unlawful, or whether they do and are continuing to
flout the law regardless._

